# Ride to Write, Write to ...



## Rider (Aug 17, 2015)

For as long as I can remember, I’ve been making life decisions (some of them significant) based more or less on their inherent potential for a good story.   Since I lack the creativity for fiction, I’m constantly in search of life experience worthy of a story…my story…a story worth telling.  In most instances, however, due to an obsessive compulsion to overplan and mitigate any chance of actual adventure, my efforts to live like Jack London often fall flat and I end up relating some mildly entertaining tale about motorcycle travel mishaps, the girl I loved in the 3rd grade, or the perils of subjecting thermoplastics to Loctite 242.  Still, I love the story telling and I love language, so I continue to write in hopes that when something noteworthy does actually happen, I’ll have the competence to tell a compelling tale.  I’ve penned an internet epic or two, casting myself as the heroic figure (or the more often the fool) on some anonymous forum, and the feedback was positive, but the writing technique was garbage.  I don’t suspect that the readers were really all that interested in the grammar or proficient use of language – they just liked the pictures and the subject matter.  If you go to a motorcycle forum and write an essay about motorcycles, it’s real easy to find kind words.  I’m more interested in finding a forum for storytellers, writing a story about a subject matter that the reader may have no vested interest in, and seeing if I can evoke a response through colorful prose.
So that’s what brings me to this place. 
I’m not sure that this is the right audience for my autobiographical efforts, but I thought I might give it a try.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 17, 2015)

All I want to know is what kind of motorcycle you ride?   :}

There are two types of writers, those with vivid imaginations able to put a compelling story together to entertain you, and the other kind that have a great story to tell because they lived it first hand.   

Somewhere is the norm of those who have the ability to make a interesting situation more interesting by their ability to write.  Seeing as I lack the skills as a writer I go for  living life on the edge and then sharing it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, Rider, just so you know, this is an introductory thread. If you want to submit your autobiography for critique you will need to have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. Then you can submit in the non-fiction or even the Prose Workshop.

When you get those ten posts, you'll also be able to choose your own avatar and signature too.

And we also have the mentors in purple here that can help with any writing needs or just to help you navigate around the forum.

So go explore and get involved. Welcome


----------



## Boofy (Aug 17, 2015)

Heya Rider, Boofy here. I've always wondered how people end up with those interesting life stories. Jon Ronson and Louis Theroux have them in abundance. I imagine Journalism is an excellent career in that sense. Up to now, my own life has been nigh entirely uneventful and I am very proud of the fact. Solitary thing that I am, reading the stories of others is always going to be more enjoyable to me than actually experiencing them. Sure, Jon Ronson met a number of actual Psychopaths out in the open and didn't get killed. It was a mesmerizing read. Am I going to attempt the same? No sir, I am not! Hehe.

 Glad to have you on the forum, anyway. Hope it's what you're looking for. ^^;


----------



## Rider (Aug 17, 2015)

Plasticweld

I'll ride anything with 2 wheels...from Honda Cub to Ural sidecar rig to ElectraGlide...I love them all and I've owned a diverse array. In July, I spent a week of fighting my way over Colorado's finest mountain passes on an antiquated XR650L, in early August, I toured the Adirondacks on a faux-antique Springer Softail, and this Fall, I'm hoping to link the Blue Ridge Parkway to the Natchez Trace to New Orleans on my GS Adventure. Failing that, I'm hoping to ride dirt on the XR the length of Vermont from Massachusetts to Canada during foliage. I also have a Buell White Lightning and my first Honda, a nerdy 1982 Honda CM250 from high school.


----------



## Rider (Aug 17, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Rider, just so you know, this is an introductory thread. If you want to submit your autobiography for critique you will need to have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. Then you can submit in the non-fiction or even the Prose Workshop.
> 
> When you get those ten posts, you'll also be able to choose your own avatar and signature too.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I read the rules and have been lurking through numerous threads; looking for an opportunity to post something other than fluff to drive up numbers.  I was surprised that I was actually able to post an introduction thread prior to attaining the prerequisite numbers.  I appreciate the guidance.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 17, 2015)

Also if you want to respond to more than one post click on the quote icon on the lower right corner for each post you want to respond to and then click on reply with quote on the last post. You can respond under each post. This saves you from having to make consecutive posts.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 17, 2015)

Sounds like we have a lot in common when it comes to bikes,  I also have a 650 XL Honda a KTM 680 a Triumph Tiger for the longer trips, I do track days with a 06 R6 and have a R1 for ripping it up. 

I did a trip from New York to Newfoundland last year 4000 miles 10 days  9 of which it rained but still had a blast, but have not had any time to really ride this year.  

I am located near Watkins Glen where the track is here, and you are always welcome to stop by, we can swap bike stories.  

 I am looking forward to seeing some of your work in the Non-Fiction section of the site and reading about some of your adventures

Welcome to the forum....Bob




Rider said:


> Plasticweld
> 
> I'll ride anything with 2 wheels...from Honda Cub to Ural sidecar rig to ElectraGlide...I love them all and I've owned a diverse array. In July, I spent a week of fighting my way over Colorado's finest mountain passes on an antiquated XR650L, in early August, I toured the Adirondacks on a faux-antique Springer Softail, and this Fall, I'm hoping to link the Blue Ridge Parkway to the Natchez Trace to New Orleans on my GS Adventure. Failing that, I'm hoping to ride dirt on the XR the length of Vermont from Massachusetts to Canada during foliage. I also have a Buell White Lightning and my first Honda, a nerdy 1982 Honda CM250 from high school.


----------



## Folcro (Aug 17, 2015)

People here are no different than anywhere else: we don't care what we're reading, so long as what we're reading is good. You say you don't have the "creativity" for fiction. If that is true, then neither do you have the creativity for nonfiction. But don't worry: you have my every assurance that you have the creativity you require. How do I know? Because _fight or flight _is bound in our DNA. One of the things that comes from this evolutionary trait is_ lying_. Lying is the building block of fiction. In a word, fiction is a part of who you are. And I don't think I need to explain how versed every person's every day life makes them in the basics of storytelling.

From what I gather though, you are becoming more comfortable with the material and subject matter you want to settle on, but want to practice the prose. Once again, don't worry--- PROSE IS NOT TALENT. Well, it is to an extent; to an extent, everything is, but prose is first and foremost a skill, and therefor can be learned to sufficiency by anybody with the intelligence and determination to learn it. It doesn't seem to me that you will have any problems. If you think you do, let any one of the mentors here know and we'll work with you.

Good luck, and welcome.


----------



## Rider (Aug 17, 2015)

Agreed.  And in keeping with the notion that prose is a skill, I'm looking for a place to metaphorically "burn my keg of powder" to become proficient...or at least competent.  Perhaps I don't lack the creativity for fiction...I might just be lazy...I do know, for sure, that I lack the requisite imagination to frame a fantasy between me and that 22 year old girl at the grocery store though ( :


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 17, 2015)

Welcome to WF Rider. You're gonna fit in just fine. :thumbr:

jen


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome!  Glad to see you're finding your way around all right.

Hopefully you'll be able to learn a thing or two and get some good experience from your time here.  This is a very supportive community, and I'm happy to have found it, myself.  Looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us, and I'll see you around!


----------



## SummerPanda (Aug 18, 2015)

Welcome Rider, I'm new around here as well, and from my limited experience I don't think you could have found a better place to stretch your literary legs. It's a friendly group with diverse talents. In the last couple days I've read everything from interesting angst to war-torn fantasy, from the serious and mysterious to the completely ridiculous. My point is, whatever you write and however you write it, you will find an attentive audience here. 
Best of luck, and thanks for sharing.


----------

